# Ram (Dwarf Butterfly Chichlid)



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

I have researched many different varities of fish, trying to get as much info as I can before actually buying the fish to place in my (10 - Gallon, 24x10x12) tank. I have a whisper filter, and a heater that keeps the water at a constant 78 degrees.

I have read that bascially, for Tropical Freshwater Fish, one should have one inch of fish per 12 sq. inches of Tank surface Area. Thus, for my tank, I could keep roughly 20 inches of Fish in my tank, according to that formula.

Lol, I have atleast settled on a community Tropical freshwater tank -- and have started to generally get an idea of what type fo fish I would like to keep in my tank. (currently I am cycling my tank with Stability). The aquarium shop where I bought Stability from said that I can't add any of the fish I want to until a week of using Stabllity to cyle my tank (Is this true)?

I am pondering different "senarios" of fish I can put in my tank that will work out. I have created a "rough" outline of the fish I would like to place in my tank:

*A pair of Ram* (Dwarf Butterfly Chichlid) *Fish*
*Five Panda Corydoras*
*A shoal of Six Tetras *(Cardinal, Neon, Black Neon, or other varieties) 

This is just a very rough idea of what type of Fish I would like to have. I would very much appreciate your "editing" of my list of fish, offering your input and suggestions. I want to make sure that I am not overstocking my tank ofcourse, and I think the list I have now is leaning on the "overstocked" side. If the Rams are too big for my sized tank, could I susbsitue them for a pair of Dwarf Gouramis (or just one Dwarf Gourami?). 

I'm sorry if my post is rather long and full of questions, but like I said before, I would really appreciate your opinions and advice. I hope to eventually find the "perfect" variety of fish for my soon-to-be community tank! 

Thanks,
​ Vinny


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you manage to get a pair of rams and you keep them alone in a 10 gallon they may raise their own fry for you. But a 10 gallon tank is the size of their territory, so they would try to drive every other fish out and the tetras would eat the eggs. If you want a community tank I would suggest having only 1 cichlid (ram) or 1 gourami (not both) as both as moderately aggressive. Get 6 of them same tetra so they will school. Read up on "fishless" cycling. All the fish you want are somewhat delicate and a little tank is the hardest to cycle safely with fish. Add stability and ammonia or fish food or frozen shrimp add test the water until the nitrates climb with nitrite and ammonia @ 0.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Vinny said:


> I have read that bascially, for Tropical Freshwater Fish, one should have one inch of fish per 12 sq. inches of Tank surface Area. Thus, for my tank, I could keep roughly 20 inches of Fish in my tank, according to that formula.


I don't agree with that formula for small tanks. Its a little over what I would consider "stocked" for a 10g tank. Smaller tanks have less water volume so the water is less stable, meaning there is not much room for error. Therefore, they should be understocked to help prevent a mini-cycle (which could happen for various reasons).



> Lol, I have atleast settled on a community Tropical freshwater tank -- and have started to generally get an idea of what type fo fish I would like to keep in my tank. (currently I am cycling my tank with Stability). The aquarium shop where I bought Stability from said that I can't add any of the fish I want to until a week of using Stabllity to cyle my tank (Is this true)?


I believe that Stability is similar to BioSpira in that it contains live bacteria. Are you adding any type of ammonia source to the tank now (from a fish, food, pure ammonia, etc...)?



> I am pondering different "senarios" of fish I can put in my tank that will work out. I have created a "rough" outline of the fish I would like to place in my tank:
> 
> *A pair of Ram* (Dwarf Butterfly Chichlid) *Fish*
> *Five Panda Corydoras*
> ...


I believe that a 10g is not big enough for a pair of rams and other fish. Its cutting it close to being too small for just a pair, as sometimes they can be aggressive towards each other and a 10g doesn't provide alot of room to run. I personally wouldn't keep a ram in a 10g.

I recommend changing out the Rams for 1 Dwarf or Honey gourami. Then, I'd choose either a shoal of cories or a school of tetras. I would not have both, as IMO that would be overstocked. If you are wanting more fish than that, then I suggest upgrading in the future to something larger than a 10g. A 20g tank would provide enough room for a community type tank. 10g really aren't big enough for a full community.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

JustOneMore, you have yet to fail me in giving outstanding advice.  
Also, emc, i see your point about not keeping a pair in a 10 gallon -- although I read that Rams are only happy in pairs.



> Are you adding any type of ammonia source to the tank now (from a fish, food, pure ammonia, etc...)?


Yes. Last Thrusday, I have added two White Cloud Minnows into my tank, and started feeding them regulary (daily) since then... (one to two pinches per day, depending on how hungry they are). Then, starting yesterday (Tuesday), I have started adding a capful or half a capful of Stablity per day according to the directions on the bottle (One full cap the first day, half a cap full the next couple of days for a week). So then my question would be, do I wait a week (after I have stopped adding Stablity) to introduce my Fish that I want (excluding the Minnows)? How shall I go about to adding the fish to my tank.



> Smaller tanks have less water volume so the water is less stable, meaning there is not much room for error. Therefore, they should be understocked to help prevent a mini-cycle (which could happen for various reasons).



I agree as well, I had a feeling that my tank would be overstocked if I added that many fish -- I'm sure its better to be safe and understocked, than overstocked and run into problems. I want my fish to thrive and be happy.



> I recommend changing out the Rams for 1 Dwarf or Honey gourami. Then, I'd choose either a shoal of cories or a school of tetras.


I think I shall go with either Gourami, depending on what they have available at the Aquarium shop, and whether or not the fish are healthy. In your opinion, would the Tetra's or the Panda Corydoras work better with the Gourami? And then, how many of them (the Tetras or Cory's) should I have, that would be best for my tank size, and their health/happiness?

Thanks again, 
​ Vinny


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Yes. Last Thrusday, I have added two White Cloud Minnows into my tank, and started feeding them regulary (daily) since then... (one to two pinches per day, depending on how hungry they are). Then, starting yesterday (Tuesday), I have started adding a capful or half a capful of Stablity per day according to the directions on the bottle (One full cap the first day, half a cap full the next couple of days for a week). So then my question would be, do I wait a week (after I have stopped adding Stablity) to introduce my Fish that I want (excluding the Minnows)? How shall I go about to adding the fish to my tank.


Excellent.  I just get nervous when I hear of someone adding a product like that into a tank and not mentioning fish or some ammonia source....because otherwise (without the ammonia) they'd be wasting their time.



> In your opinion, would the Tetra's or the Panda Corydoras work better with the Gourami? And then, how many of them (the Tetras or Cory's) should I have, that would be best for my tank size, and their health/happiness?


I think either one would be fine with the gourami. If you went with the cories, then you'd have some bottom fish and the gourami which usually hangs out near the top, but will swim all over too. With the tetras, you'd have more color in the tank (since the Panda cories are black and white). Panda cories are usually pretty active on the bottom and sometimes swim around the tank. I really like to give them a 20g minimum tank, but thats just me and my love for them.  They also can be sensitive to water quality and I've actually lost a couple due to higher nitrAtes (in the 40ish range, which isn't that high). Water quality can be an issue in smaller tanks if you aren't really diligent with water changes and gravel vac'ing. Also, Pandas seem to like more cover in the tank so planted tanks seem to suit them better.

Some tetras are better suited for a larger tank, but some of the smaller ones are perfect for a 10g, so I'd probably choose those over the cories. Plus IMO you could have more of the tetras than the cories (I'd say 6 cories as opposed to 8 tetras). Its really just a matter of preference though.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks again for the reply. I am partial to the Panda Cory's, so I might have to go with them!

But, on a side note -

I would like to create a planted aquarium that is suitable for the Panda Corydoras's and the Gouramia (Honey or Dwarf). I think ferns and bogwood are good for the Cory, and then I'm not exactly sure what plants the Gourami would like (possibly floating plants, to be used to house their bubble nets). Atleast that much information I have gained from my research....

My tank Specs are as follows. 
*10 - Gallons, 24x10x12.*
*Whisper Filter*
*50-Watt Tetra Heater*
*Incandescent Full Hood* 

So my question is, would Incandescent be suitable bulbs for growing plants? What type of live plants would you recomend to be placed in my tank with the Cory's and Gourami? 

I can provide pics of my tank If it will be helpful to ya.

Thanks, 
​ Vinny


----------

